# 涙のテーマ



## Delzac

Hi all, how do you translate 涙のテーマ?

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Captain Haddock

It seems to mean "tearful theme", but that doesn't really make sense to me.


----------



## Delzac

hmm.....I don't know......it is suppose to be a title of a song, a piano piece.


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

I think it means 
"the song of the tears".


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Delzac said:


> hmm.....I don't know......it is suppose to be a title of a song, a piano piece.


 

Theme of tears, or theme about tears.


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Delzac

Ok, thanks for your help.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Delzac said:


> Ok, thanks for your help.


 

”涙のテーマ” is not a normal usage but can be admitted as a title of a
song.  In any language, as you may know, in lyrics and poems, 
violations of rules and grammars will be admitted to a certain extent. 
But, these days, the rules of the normal usages are not respected in
lyrics of popular songs. 

I have advised alrealdy many times that the beginners and students of 
intermediate levels should not learn the Japanese language with the
lyrics of slongs, which intellectual people can hardly understand 
sometimes. 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Delzac

Hiro Sasaki said:


> ”涙のテーマ” is not a normal usage but can be admitted as a title of a
> song.  In any language, as you may know, in lyrics and poems,
> violations of rules and grammars will be admitted to a certain extent.
> But, these days, the rules of the normal usages are not respected in
> lyrics of popular songs.
> 
> I have advised alrealdy many times that the beginners and students of
> intermediate levels should not learn the Japanese language with the
> lyrics of slongs, which intellectual people can hardly understand
> sometimes.
> 
> Hiro Sasaki




You misunderstood, I simply have a song, which I listen to, that is in Japaneses Title (it is a piano piece). Since I don't have a first clue to Japaneses, I thought I ask here.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Delzac said:


> You misunderstood, I simply have a song, which I listen to, that is in Japaneses Title (it is a piano piece). Since I don't have a first clue to Japaneses, I thought I ask here.


 
I only translated literally 涙のテーマ　as "theme of tears" , "theme about 
tears". But, I myself was not able to understand what it really means.
It can be the first clue, and it's OK if you only want have the first clue.


In the following sentence, the meaning is clear, because it is a normal
usage of the word which come from some European language. "tema " 
for example in Spanish.

会議の　テーマ　：

会議のテーマは　”イラクにいかに平和をもたらすか”でした。

The theme of the discussion in the conference was " How we can bring
peace into Iraq".  In the noraml usage of the word, 涙　can not be a 
theme of anything. But, if the lyrics writer wanted to attach a special 
meaning to 涙。　It's OK.  But, you will be confused, if you learn the
special usages of a word before learing the normal usages.

It is only an piece of my advice. It is not good to learn first the 
special usages of a word which 90 % of Japanese can hardly understand
or consider them odd.


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Flaminius

Theme, in context of music, is "the initial or primary melody."  Japanese translates it into 主題 (shudai) or テーマ (tēma).

If I find "Track #5: 涙のテーマ" at the back of a CD jacket, I understand it as "a piece of music whose theme stands for/symbolises/captures/etc. tears."

I suggest providing more context (where you find the sentence) could have helped people answer the question.


----------



## Delzac

There really isn't much more i can add, but here goes.

Name of Album : 機動戦士ガンダムSEED~SEED DESTINY BEST「THE BRIDGE」- Disc 2

Name of song : Nicol's Piano 涙のテーマ / 柿島伸次(インスト)


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

I would venture a translation of "Theme on a Tear."


----------

